# Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter auf Fehmarn oder Heiligenhafen?



## vollmond12 (9. Mai 2017)

Hallo, Ihr Massenfänger,

ein Freund und ich wollen einmal einen Tagesausflug zum Hochseeangeln machen. Nun stellt sich hier die Frage, wo es denn am Besten ist oder ob sich alle nix tun. Wer hat denn aktuelle (diese/letzte Saison) Erfahrungen gemacht und kann ein wenig berichten?

Dadurch, dass es ja sehr früh losgeht, überlegen wir, dort zu übernachten. Bucht man am Besten direkt bei den Hochseekutter-Angelanbietern? Bekommt man da "einigermaßen" gute Übernachtungmöglichkeiten oder ist es dort nur "schmuddelig"? Es muss nicht nobel sein, wir sind aber auch keine 20 Jahre mehr. Eher noch 30-40 Jahre drauf .

Kennt jemand die Angelausrüstung dieser Anbieter? Problem: Mein Freund angelt eigentlich gar nicht und ich 1x pro Jahr. Und das ist schon hochgegriffen. D.h. eine Montage bzw. Ausrüstung haben wir nicht wirklich. Der Vorteil, wenn wir es auf dem Kutter kaufen, dass die Montage schon gemacht wird. Außerdem wird uns das dort sicher dann gezeigt. Kaufen wir dort nicht, können wir nur das Meer bewundern 

Angelschein ist Pflicht? Ich habe einen, mein Freund nicht. Ich glaube, er hat in seinem Leben erst 2x geangelt.

Vielen Dank für Eure Berichte.

LG


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter auf Fehmarn oder Heiligenhafen?*

hab das mal zu den Spezis in Kutterangeln verschoben


----------



## Hardy48 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter auf Fehmarn oder Heiligenhafen?*

Vollmond
Ich spare mir mal das Zitieren.
1. Wo am besten? Ihr solltet erstmal abklären was ihr fangen wollt? Dorsch oder Platte?
Und die letzte Saison kannst eh vergessen. Schau einfach mal bei den Fangmeldungen auf Kutter nach.
2. Übernachtung: Du kannst ja beim Kutterbetreiber mal anrufen. Es gibt ja sogar welche, die bieten sogar 2-Tagesfahrten mit Übernachtung an. Sonst musst du selbst was suchen.
3. Angelausrüstung vom Kutter: Wenn überhaupt, käme nur ausleihen in Frage. Aber hier kannst du nicht viel erwarten. Mein Tipp: Kauft euch was, ev gebraucht. Das wichtigste ist die Rute, ich empfehle 3 m, 80 – 120 WG. Die Rolle ist zweitrangig, sollte aber schon Geflochtene 0,12 - 0,16 drauf sein.
4. Angelschein: Ja, ist Pflicht. S.-H. bietet Touri-Scheine sogar online an.
Info-Seite: https://service.schleswig-holstein.de/Verwaltungsportal/FVP/Application/DienstEinstieg.aspx?fid=19
Noch Fragen? Raus damit. |supergri


----------



## Stulle (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter auf Fehmarn oder Heiligenhafen?*

Ich würde die Kutter von Burg aus bevorzugen, die bieten auch Übernachtungen an Bord an. Sonnst gibt's auch Hotels dort. An Bord übernachten ist ehr rustikal aber das kenne ich nur vom Hörensagen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hecht32 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter auf Fehmarn oder Heiligenhafen?*

Schaut euch erst mal Videos über Kutterangeln auf Youtube an. Da ist schon einiges erklärt. 
Fischereischein ist vom Kutter aus nicht nötig.
Eine Ausfahrt pro Person kostet 40,-€ + Ausrüstung bist gleich bei 250 -300,-€ dazu kommt noch die Unterkunft! Lieber erst mal eine Leihangel vom Kutter.
Dorsch geht um Fehmarn kaum noch, Plattfische dafür sehr gut. Von Burg aus ist die Anfahrt zu den Fischgründen kürzer, Heiligenhafen hat mehr Kutter.  
Alles in allem hört sich das nicht so toll an aber eine Kutterausfahrt ist immer ein Erlebnis und mit einer Leihausrüstung auch machbar.


----------



## astratrinker (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter auf Fehmarn oder Heiligenhafen?*



Hecht32 schrieb:


> Schaut euch erst mal Videos über Kutterangeln auf Youtube an. Da ist schon einiges erklärt.
> Fischereischein ist vom Kutter aus nicht nötig.
> Eine Ausfahrt pro Person kostet 40,-€ + Ausrüstung bist gleich bei 250 -300,-€ dazu kommt noch die Unterkunft! Lieber erst mal eine Leihangel vom Kutter.
> Dorsch geht um Fehmarn kaum noch, Plattfische dafür sehr gut. Von Burg aus ist die Anfahrt zu den Fischgründen kürzer, Heiligenhafen hat mehr Kutter.
> Alles in allem hört sich das nicht so toll an aber eine Kutterausfahrt ist immer ein Erlebnis und mit einer Leihausrüstung auch machbar.




Ich meld mich ja mal selten zu wort, aber Leihangel vom Kutter konnte ich letztens mal sehen...... Egal was du zu hause hast, das bekommt man hin und is besser als die leihpeitschen. Dorsch ist grad nicht viel da und ich würd den kutterkapitän schon mal direkt anfragen was grad geht, wenn er dich wiedersehen möchte bekommst du ne ehrliche antwort.


----------

